# [suche treiber] für intel extreme graphics 2 win7 x86



## caine2011 (16. November 2011)

*[suche treiber] für intel extreme graphics 2 win7 x86*

hy vlt. hat von euch einer eine idee

ich suche krampfhaft einen grakatreiber für die im titel genannte interne grafik


bei meinem nb handelt es sich um dieses:

X40 - ThinkPad-Wiki

beim treiber auf der lenovo page (Drivers and software - ThinkPad X40, X41)

steht von win7 erstmal gar nichts, und bei vista included in OS 

ja ein bild hab ich aber selbst das ziehen von fenstern auf dem desktop ruckelt

intel selber hat auf seiner page gerade mal iwelche win98/Me treiber

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...+Graphics+and+Memory+Controller+Hub+(GMCH)eng

natürlich habe ich auch schon diverse sachen probiert, die alle entweder zu nem bscreen geführt haben oder nur zu boot mit letzten funktionierenden einstellungen

(einen asrock treiber für graka der für xp war, und den win98 treiber, war mir auch klar dass das wohl nicht gehen wird da das treiber modell seit vista anders ist)

hoffe irgendwem fällt was gutes ein

achso bevor mir wersagt hol dir ein neues notebook, für meine zwecke nämlich ein wenig surfen in foren und ein paar sachen hier und da downloaden und musi hören reicht das gerät mehr als aus
und auf xp will ich auch nicht zurück wechseln


----------



## biohaufen (16. November 2011)

Habe auch versucht gehabt auf meinem X40 Windows 7 zu installieren, aber bei den Grafikkartentreiber hatte ich nur Probleme und Bluescreens! Und wenn du die Standart 1.8" HDD drin hast ist das eh zu langsam, also Windows 7, XP ist schnell auf dem Ding! Vista läuft auch gut, da es einen Grafikkartentreiber integriert hat.


----------



## caine2011 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [suche treiber] für intel extreme graphics 2 win7 x86*

ähm ich habe die standard 1,8" mit 40gb drin und ich habe bis auf lange bootzeiten noch keine probleme feststellen können

wie gesagt nutze das gerät nur zum surfen und musik hören


----------

